# 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback LT Speaker Sizes



## JoeCash (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello. My 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback LT has 6 speakers and I was wondering what size speakers they all are. This vehicle is a sedan so it has 4 in the doors and 2 in the dash. The 2 in the dash might be tweeters but I am not sure. Can someone please help me find out the dimensions because I have some equipment that has not been used and I would like to swap the OEM stock speakers with the new speakers. Upon saying that though, I do not what to start taking apart panels and everything if I do not have the right size speakers. Based on what I seen, I noticed this same speaker configuration is in the original 2017 Cruze and 2016 Cruze with the appearance of the same size speakers. Thanks!


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Front door and back door are the same. Crutchfield shows the doors can hold two sizes.








That’s the “Dash Corner”









Doors

Not endorsing a site or speaker manufacturer. Just a example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCash (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you so much! Yeah I seen the two door sizes but for some reason did not see the dash speakers on Crutchfield


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

On a side note their site also shows being able to put shallow mount subs in all 4 doors. They have not taken the car apart yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

2-3/4" is kind of a stupid ass size, ain't it?


----------

